# Sync off? Messed up google accounts



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Under accounts (On Jellybean) it says sync is off for my google account and emails aren't being pushed. But I can't figure out how to turn it on... Any ideas?


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, figured it out. Data Usage>menu>auto sync data


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Disregard.


----------



## britbloke (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah!!! Thank you!!! I've been looking for 2 days how to turn on sync!! Wish they would have put it under Accounts too.


----------

